# TThe best clear coat for stain cabinets



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

I have a bid out , I think I sold the job ?😚
They want to go darker , oak with lamnated sides , sand and sealer for those . Old master's gel stain for the stain , then going with 3 coats varthane poly satin . All oil based . Thinking of other possibility's for the clear coats . House is occupied , 
Any suggestions ?


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

if you can spray i would use a lacquer


----------



## krosspainting (Jan 21, 2011)

Stays clear? It's waterborne.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

krosspainting said:


> Stays clear? It's waterborne.


Why waterborne ? Sounds like more work 
Oil stain then water based clear coat ? I would have run an additional sand and sealer coat .


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Conversion varnish or precat laq.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I personally feel precat is a little weak for kitchen or bathroom cabinets. A lot of precat finishes on these surfaces are the main reason a lot of custom builders have moved to the factory cabinet finishes instead of in house.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I second the conversion varnish, Lenmar makes a good one ( MegaVar)


----------



## krosspainting (Jan 21, 2011)

TERRY365PAINTER said:


> Why waterborne ? Sounds like more work
> Oil stain then water based clear coat ? I would have run an additional sand and sealer coat .


Depending on the amount of cabinets, you can coat twice in one day. Plus, it's a damn good clear. Floor grade, I think.


----------

